# Ok..



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I done told the story of my seriously ill Big Brother deciding I should take charge of his personal guns on the Lever action thread where he imparted his Winchester to my care. Not sure how much more jealous I should make yall but I will go down the list one at a time. How about my new Browning Semi Auto 7 mm mag with 3x9 Redfield scope? Or the Beretta pistol? Or the super fancy Citori Shotgun.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

I love that browning citori


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Me too. It only cost 6 k brand new..and dont appear that its ever been fired. Dont smell like it either.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Now your just pissing me off Big. LOL


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok now surely that couldnt get anybody riled up. Its way too purty to shoot..lol. If Obummer sends the muzzies I an going to wear out the Mossenberg Maverick first.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

And what do you think about my fathers shotgun? do you know which one is it?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

No I dont..but its mighty pretty. Tell us about it. Thanks.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Well it is made by the famous British gunmaker James Purdey & Sons , it is a 12 gauge side by side , it was made in 1927 exclusively by order of Sir Adrian Paul Ghislain Carton de Wiart , serial number :23270
Price : 50 000$


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Dang bigwheel, they all look brand new. prayers for your brother.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I prey that your brother recovers. Nice fire arms.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Bigwheel,
I pray that your Brother finds comfort and peace. 

Love the Browning Citori...I've missed lots of clays with Citori's in my lifetime.

Chemikle,

WOW. Great firearm.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Never had a Citori, but I had a 1970s vintage Belgian BAR in .270 Winchester for many years and it was a fine, fine firearm.

It finally got to be so valuable that I traded it for things I wanted more. You have a great rifle there.

Best wishes to your brother.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Here's wishing that you have to give them back, and enjoy many years of shooting together in the future.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

SWEEEEEET!!! I would take the Barretta...cause I don't have one!
I hope your Brother pulls thru.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have my father-in-laws Marlin model 81 and Marlin model 60 .22 rifles. It took some work but they are cleaned, polished and ready to shoot. He'll probably yell at me and smack me in the back of the head for shooting them on his farm. He's a cranky old codger.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Always enjoy some gun porn - hope things work out.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for those prayers folks. Praying hard for Big Brother on this end too. He also gave me a Lexus car to go with the guns.


----------

